# How exactly does one post without stirrups?



## mom23monkeys (Oct 3, 2008)

I mean, I thought when you are riding you should have a gentle contact on the horse with the lower leg. To me it seems if you are going to hold on with the lower leg without stirrups to post then you are squeezing, which is an aid for forward movement??? And to jump? I want to strengthen my legs, but I'm lost...please help!


----------



## 3days3ways (Feb 23, 2007)

have an even pressure throughout your leg... less on your calves and more on your inner thighs, and if you keep your lower leg still and even in pressure then your horse will not confuse that with a forward signal but if he/she does just sit up a little taller and gently squeeze with your hands... the main thing i think about is using my thighs and posting "through" my hands... and of course remembering not to use your hands/arms for balance with the reins... good luck! posting without stirrups is really important to be able to do so even if it's hard at first try try again


----------



## BeauReba (Jul 2, 2008)

You should just rise out of the seat with the natural bounce in the horse's stride, the same as when you have stirrups. It isn't a big exaggerated movement, rather a small rise. As 3 days said, put more weight in your thighs than in your calves.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

I use my inner thighs as pivot points. Let the horse's movement help you up and forward. Your post will be smaller/lower, but it should be nearly effortless.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Ah, I am a pro at that!  It DOES cause your legs to ache (trust me) the day after (mine still hurt, it's been a few days! LOL I did that for like an hour almost though), but it really helps with your leg position.  Keep your legs in the position they would be with stirrups (have 'imaginary' stirrups) & breathe, & lift your chest. It really helps.  Also move your toes up & down as your horse moves; it improves your balance even more. Using your seat & feeling your horse move really does the trick.


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

it is great for building up those muscles, like said above be careful not to use reins to pull yourself. and ya it hurts for a while


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

^Yes, exactly; I can tell it worked my muscles 'cause of the pain the next day; LOL! :lol:


----------



## lizzie_magic (Sep 18, 2008)

Posting without stirrups???? no idea lots of the judges have been asking for rising trot bare back this year and all I know is that it REALLY hurts.


----------



## yv0nne (Nov 16, 2008)

Huh? Judges have been asking for a rising trot bareback? Are you riding in a bareback class ..or do you have to take the saddle off first?! Hahaha


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

It's a matter of using your lower leg, and the inside of your along with using the horse's bounce to rise the trot. If you have a correct riding position it's actually a lot easier than you think to do it. It just takes practice.


----------



## Jacksonlover (Nov 16, 2008)

another little tid bit, keep your shoulders up and slightly back, you probably already know, buts its hard to post with stirrups when your all hunched forward! i have seen many riders sit correctly with stirrups, but when they take there feet out, they are learning way to far foward., yes posting without stirrups is great, but don;t let your posture go to waste! good luck =]


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

When posting without stirrups you use your legs. You should use your legs, but don't pinch with your knees. It hurts at first, my instructor always has me do some warm-ups with no stirrups at the beginning of each lesson. You get used to it though. You probably want to build up your leg muscles before hand. I have been posting this excersize a lot on the site, but it truly is wonderful. It is called a wall-sit. You lean your back against the wall and go down as if you are going to do a squat, but you stop when your legs bend at a 90 degree angle. You see how long you can do this for. It is harder than it sounds!


----------

